
Distributed tracing in the service mesh: four myths - williamallthing
https://linkerd.io/2019/08/09/service-mesh-distributed-tracing-myths/
======
williamallthing
Author here! Happy to answer any questions people might have.

~~~
carllerche
How is the topology discovered without tracing? The article mentions that
metrics are used. Could you elaborate on how you go from metrics to the
topology?

~~~
williamallthing
The metrics data includes upstream and downstream calls for each service, so
you can pull those together to draw the whole topology. Don't need end-to-end
traces for that.

